# Hiểu thế nào cho đúng về câu nói "CON HƯ TẠI MẸ - CHÁU HƯ TẠI BÀ"



## Robot Stem TPA (28/8/20)

*CON HƯ TẠI MẸ - CHÁU HƯ TẠI BÀ"*

Việc hình thành tư duy cho trẻ là điều rất quan trọng, ảnh hưởng đến con sau này. Chăm con là nhiệm vụ chung của cả bố và mẹ, tuy nhiên luôn có một quan niệm rằng:”Con hư tại mẹ - cháu hư tại bà”.

*1.ĐỊNH KIẾN VIỆC NUÔI CON LÀ CỦA PHỤ NỮ*

Từ thời xưa các cụ nhà ta đã quan niệm rằng việc nuôi dạy con là của phụ nữ, còn việc kiếm tiền cao cả là dành cho đàn ông.

Và thực tế thì hiện nay, rất nhiều gia đình vẫn còn giữ định kiến đó và phó mặc việc nuôi dạy con cái là của người phụ nữ.

Tuy nhiên đó chỉ là một số ít bởi hiện nay rất nhiều ông bố chăm con còn giỏi hơn mẹ.


*2.CON HƯ TẠI MẸ - CHÁU HƯ TẠI BÀ*

Phản ánh thực tại nhược điểm trong cách nuôi dạy trẻ của các mẹ. Phụ nữ thì thường yêu và chiều con một cách hơi quá và nhiều lúc là mù quáng.

Từ việc nuông chiều và thiếu đi sự nghiêm khắc rèn rũa thì hình thành ở trẻ tính ỉ lại, dựa dẫm, lười biếng và trở thành con người vô trách nhiệm sau này.

Chính vì điều này mà cần có sự kết hợp cả bố và mẹ trong việc chăm sóc và nuôi dạy con cái.

Bố cũng yêu thương và chiều con nhưng ở một khía cạnh nào đó, ở bố luôn tồn tại tính nghiêm khắc hơn mẹ.

Con cái là sự kết tinh tình yêu của bố mẹ, là hình ảnh phản chiếu của những hành động, lời nói của bố mẹ sau này. Bởi vậy việc nuôi dạy con không phải chỉ riêng là của người mẹ mà là kết hợp của cả hai.

*Mẹ mang lại cho con sự ấm áp và ở bố là tình yêu thương của một người đàn ông nhưng vẫn kèm theo sự cứng rắn và nghiêm khắc.*

Tình yêu của bố giống như những bộ lắp ráp vừa cứng rắn lại vừa đa dạng màu sắc.


----------

